# No route to host SVN



## Andi Maulana (Jan 22, 2017)

/etc/rc.conf

```
rc_parallel="NO"
rc_logger="YES"
rc_log_path="/var/log/rc.log"
linux_enable="YES"
# Auto-Enabled NICs from pc-sysinstall
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
# Auto-Enabled NICs from pc-sysinstall
hostname="KOD3N"
kldload_i915kms="i915kms"
zfs_enable="YES"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
if_rtwn_load="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
ifconfig_DEFAULT="SYNCDHCP"
```


```
~% svn checkout [URL]https://svn.FreeBSD.org/doc/head[/URL] ~/doc
svn: E170013: Unable to connect to a repository at URL 'https://svn.freebsd.org/doc/head'
svn: E000065: Error running context: No route to host
```
How can I get connect to svn ?


----------



## aribi (Jan 22, 2017)

Normally your DHCP server would provide a default router.
`netstat -rn` will show the routing table like

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags     Netif Expire
default            192.168.1.1        UGS       em0
127.0.0.1          link#2             UH          lo0
192.168.1.0/24     link#3             U         em0
```
The info that your DHCP server provided can be viewed at /var/db/dhclient.leases.em0.
This should contain a line

```
option routers 192.168.1.1;
```
Obviously your IP numbers will differ.


----------

